# Anyone Ever Ride A Lopifit Bike



## frankster41 (Jul 11, 2016)

This is an interesting concept. A treadmill style walking bike with an electric assist motor. Anyone ever see one or ride one of these?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 11, 2016)

No, but saw someone on one of these a couple months ago and had to take a second look...


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jul 11, 2016)

saw a guy on one yesterday on my way home from the circle city ride  he was going up hill and didn't look like he had a smile on his face.
Look's like one hell of a work out to me, no thanks


----------



## gosbobet (Aug 1, 2016)

I think look like scooter

แทงบอลออนไลน์


----------



## eeapo (Aug 21, 2016)

I had one of those once, not to much fun.


----------

